# From Springfield to Iowa



## leroy (Feb 6, 2015)

Well i finally recieved notice that my G4003g is on its way to iowa from the springfield mo warehouse. Lift gate was 35.00 extra so i decided no lift gate service because you still have to fork it off the truck. Also decided just to have it trucked up for 255.00 freight so the grizz showroom tour will be early summer. Wrmiller19 it looks like a race to the finish line on get n a new lathe. Never seen a china made lathe in person. Hope im not disappointed as i have only seen usa made older lathes !!


----------



## raven7usa (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm happy with my G4003G that I got 3 months ago. Mine shipped with no oil in the headstock. Carriage had oil in it. Check inside the headstock for any signs of metal filings. I did place 3 magnets in the corners to attract any filings during break in. Give us your impressions when you get it.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 6, 2015)

leroy said:


> Well i finally recieved notice that my G4003g is on its way to iowa from the springfield mo warehouse. Lift gate was 35.00 extra so i decided no lift gate service because you still have to fork it off the truck. Also decided just to have it trucked up for 255.00 freight so the grizz showroom tour will be early summer. Wrmiller19 it looks like a race to the finish line on get n a new lathe. Never seen a china made lathe in person. Hope im not disappointed as i have only seen usa made older lathes !!



OK, sanity check here. 

At the price point that you are getting this lathe for, I wouldn't even bother comparing it to old USA made iron. Apples and oranges. And while I don't own this lathe, I have talked to many that do and the overwhelming majority are quite satisfied with it. Now that's not to say that some might wish for more. Heck, we all wish for more. :lmao:

But unless you get a complete dud (which I'll bet my lunch money that if that happens, Griz will replace it. Can't do that buying a 40/50 year old USA made lathe), you will find that with a little care, cleaning, and tuning you will end up with a machine that will work just fine. It's always the operator that makes a machine look good, not the other way around. And you can bet that I will be giving my lathe a through going over even being from Taiwan. I do this with all my machines so I know what I have to work with.

 I know one guy that builds his bench rest rifles on a G4003G and these things are tack drivers. But he is the one driving the outcome, not the tool. And honestly, he could probably build these things in a blacksmith shop... :rofl:

As for the race to get our lathes: come on dude, my horse hasn't even left the gate yet... )


----------



## JohnsonFabrication (Feb 8, 2015)

Cool, another person from Iowa!


----------

